# PEUGEOT: Year? Model?



## OKCMe (Apr 11, 2013)

I am looking for a good quality retro road bike. I feel it's time to park the car and bike it. I found a Peugeot for sale that the gentleman CLAIMS is only one step down from the "Peugeot race team bike's of its era". That would be a PX without the gold colored brakes, but I am skeptical. He was told it was from the 70's and by the decals it appears he is right. However, I don't see many online that are from the 70's and do not have chrome on the bottom half of the front fork. Also, although the brakes are MAVAC they seem a bit newer than the 1970's. The seat is obviously not original and the wheels are off of a 90's trek touring bike. Besides that, I cannot figure out what year or make it is. I'm fairly confident it's not a PX or PY. I have looked through several catalogs online, and I can't seem to ever pin down a year or model. The handle bars say Francco Itallia D 352, and the serial number *8054721 is stamped into the bottom of the frame.
ANY INPUT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

I remember this being one of the harder bike identifications to crack, not least because everyone claims their bike is a PX10.

There are also clear differences between Euro and USA bikes.

If you haven't found the serial number site, check here--the best method is likely date code from parts on the bike.

There are catalogs here if you haven't found them already.

I agree about the fork but there was a P10 (or similar) that was stripped down--yours does have a quality crank and 531 frame, so I think your seller is probably close to the mark. (The fork could also have been replaced with a cheaper P'got fork--check for distortion/wrinkles close to the head tube on the underside of the top and down tubes to see if there was a front end crash that led to the fork being replaced.)

To my eye it looks mid to late seventies--cable routing over the top on the back stay means not '80s--decals are not the classic early '70s.

My brother used to race a classic PX-10e--the Peugeots were very nice riding bikes, so if it is affordable, I would buy it.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a nice pretty 1984 P8 that I really like. It as it was in need of [easy] repairs when I picked it up in mid-winter for 60 bucks. I am sure mine could handle lots of miles.

It's very hard to pin down any date on these bicycles... and bunches were shipped to the US in the mid-70's. Some think they made more in that era than they could maintain quality standards for. Lots of info on line.

Here's a good link: French Bicycles


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I answered this already on your other post. At least I hope I did!!!


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Yes, that is a high-end Peugeot. And yes, figuring out Peugeot models can be tough.

Your decals and head badge match the '77 to '79 models, so it's from that date range. It's also fully made from Reynolds 531 (stays and fork too) which makes it one of the highest end bikes. The low end bikes where made from Carbolite 103 tubes, the nice bikes had "3 tubes" from Reynolds 531, and the highest end were full 531 or Super Vitus tubes.

As far as the chromed fork goes, the '79 catalog shows a PY-10 (the top of the line bike) without any chrome: https://peugeotshow.com/images/1979_3.jpg

The tubing decals definitely let you know it's a nice frame.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

laffeaux said:


> Yes, that is a high-end Peugeot. And yes, figuring out Peugeot models can be tough.
> 
> Your decals and head badge match the '77 to '79 models, so it's from that date range. It's also fully made from Reynolds 531 (stays and fork too) which makes it one of the highest end bikes. The low end bikes where made from Carbolite 103 tubes, the nice bikes had "3 tubes" from Reynolds 531, and the highest end were full 531 or Super Vitus tubes.
> 
> ...


Looks on the money--and it has the sew-ups that you would expect instead of the gumwalls from the Trek that are on it.

Interesting that it is a Euro catalog page--on the site where I was looking that I linked above, I couldn't find the no-chrome front fork...


----------



## GasPowered (May 12, 2012)

Hi OKCme,

Have you purchased the bike already? It is in really good condition.
Did you have a look at the Centurian Ironman Dave Scott he has also?. That's a really good bike as well.

I'm the dufus you spoke with in the front yard when you were looking at that Peugeot with your friend.

I hope to see you around town (I have a green, black, and yellow '87 Basso Loto) Please flag me down if you see me.

Cheers


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I would buy it if the price was right of course. 

A little added info, I was racing back in those years and remember test riding a Peugeot in 1976 among quite a few other bikes, can't remember the model but it did have 531 and supposedly it was the top of the line, but it was noodly on hard sprints so I passed. Not sure why the frame was noodly, but other 531 bikes were not near that bad, maybe they were butted differently? Maybe the geometry but most racing bikes back then had darn close to the same geometry. However in 1976 till early 80's all road bike frames were noodly! Just that the Peugeot was the worse of the ones that I tested. I ended up with a bike from an upstart company that year and great deal on the frame and fork that I couldn't find from anywhere...a Trek TX900, but back then Columbus had the best steel frames going, but in the 80's that changed. Geez I wish I kept that bike!

But you won't be racing the bike so all this noodly stuff isn't important, but it will make for a very nice riding bike.


----------

